# Cure for male pattern baldness...



## getbig808 (Oct 3, 2011)

its tb4 but i guess that wasnt a good enough title so im re titling it Take time to read this its going into 3rd phase of clinicals for alot more than balding. Very usefull for organ repair and thats just the start..


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/144115-t-4-a.html


----------



## suprfast (Oct 3, 2011)

The cure is...BIC RAZOR.  Im balding and in my mid 20s.  Give it up, shave the shit off.


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 3, 2011)

suprfast said:


> The cure is...BIC RAZOR. Im balding and in my mid 20s. Give it up, shave the shit off.


 
Did you take the time to read it? who cares about balding. I just retitled it because it will get attention this way. Its sad that i got a coment within 10 min when i retitled it affter it sat all day and nothing.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 3, 2011)

getbig808 said:


> Did you take the time to read it? who cares about balding. I just retitled it because it will get attention this way. Its sad that i got a coment within 10 min when i retitled it affter it sat all day and nothing.



Oh, well in that case...Who gives a shit.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 3, 2011)

Every day they announce a new amazing biological break through.  It becomes more of the same old.....


----------



## getbig808 (Oct 3, 2011)

NeilPearson said:


> Every day they announce a new amazing biological break through. It becomes more of the same old.....


 

READ!!!! Its been around for 10 years

http://www.fasebj.org/content/early/2004/02/10/fj.03-0244fje.full.pdf


----------



## jchf (May 1, 2012)

suprfast said:


> The cure is...BIC RAZOR.  Im balding and in my mid 20s.  Give it up, shave the shit off.



  So there are customers in 26 different countries using ZX42 topical  solution. this is not some "fly by night" or "snake oil" product. We DO  NOT take your money  and run. We are there to help you every step of the way. We have  incentives for you to get free bottles throughout your treatment. You  can ALWAYS calls us personally or email us. We will ALWAYS talk to you.  We are not a giant corporation like Nogain where no one gets back to you  or you wind up talking to a customer service representative after  holding forever.
We believe that we have the only real baldness cure  on the planet. ZX42 made its debut in 2011 and is going strong. Please  visit our website at www.hairfuelonline.com 


I realize he doesn't really care about baldness. but maybe someone who sees this will


----------



## SPF (May 5, 2012)

Seems pretty similar to IGF-1. Except it might not cause muscle hyperplasia and it might not cause GH gut.


----------



## overburdened (May 5, 2012)

getbig808 said:


> its tb4 but i guess that wasnt a good enough title so im re titling it Take time to read this its going into 3rd phase of clinicals for alot more than balding. Very usefull for organ repair and thats just the start..
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/144115-t-4-a.html



this does have many practical and almost, if not, miraculous properties....  do keep in mind, just as with growth factors(though this differs slightly), when you introduce exogenous, supraphysiological doses of substances such as thymosine beta4... you do increase the risk of cancer(and should therefore be thoroughly screened prior to use of such substances)...  any time you speed up proliferation and slow down apoptosis, cancer can become an issue(even though, interestingly enough... many of these type substances are used in conjunction with mainline cancer treatments, such as chemo and radiation therapy.... to offset the apoptosis that mainline treatments cause)...

just something to keep in mind...
this is true for so many peps, aas, etc... hgh, igf1, tb4, specific interleukins...list goes on.....


----------

